# Poodle feet!



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Precious puppy toes!


----------



## ArmedOptician (Aug 24, 2014)

Gracie usually tucks one under the other like this:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau crosses his legs a lot. It's super cute!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Not exactly crossed, but one of my favorite feet pictures.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Not a poodle, do kitties count? I have so many pictures of kittens on my phone I have no storage to take pictures of my poodles! I need to delete some pictures!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

LEUllman, such elegance! I've a feeling your groomer counts him/herself lucky to have you and your beautiful Beau as clients . You all set a wonderful example.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko is a "tucker" as well, I'm sure he crosses but I can"t find any pics of that.


----------

